# Aquariums?



## steven120694 (Aug 3, 2011)

Is it ok to keep 2 male rats in a aquarium for a while? I have recently suddered from the loss of great tropical fish, So i have a aquarium that i could put to use.

The tank is 20gallons, probably a bit bigger. I plan on getting 2 males, they will be in the aquarium for around a month or two, until i can afford to buy a ferplast furret plus.

Is it ok, i plan on using biocatlet, which is like a paper based litter. Will they suffer from this?


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't think it is okay to keep them in an aquarium for a month or two, especially when temp cages are often used longer than expected because financial constraints get in the way. They could become sick in that time from the lack of ventilation causing a buildup of ammonia, which means expensive vet bills. I think waiting until you have what you need for the rats would be better.

Paper based litters are just fine.


----------



## luvmyfurbabies (Jul 27, 2011)

I adopted 2 girls with a 20g long tank and screen lid from a lady that was getting rid of them. They were just pitiful, even though I cleaned it every day to keep the ammonia down. They just weren't active or anything, but after I'd had them about a week I was able to get their cage. WOW - what a difference it made in their activity level and personalities! I would just wait until you can get the cage to be honest. You wouldn't want them to be so bored, and having to clean it everyday is NOT fun! Plus, what if (God forbid) something happened and you weren't able to get their cage for 3, 4, 5, or more months? They would be miserable.  
I really hope you will wait -- I promise it will be worth it!!!


----------



## steven120694 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks guys!
I have decided to sell the aquarium, and get the ferplast furret plus, measures at 70x45x80cm.
Just have to wait till i can find some nice boy ratties and sorted! Im really hoping i can find some russian blue dumbos! no look so far though...


----------



## Ramen (Aug 1, 2011)

About getting your rats- as you may know, don't buy from pet stores! Since I don't know where you live, I can't suggest any rescues or ratteries. There is a list of ratteries floating around Ratforum somewhere, I can't find it now as I am typing this from my phone, but when I can I will edit this post with the link. I know this is off-topic, but I just want to make sure you get a pair of healthy bucks!


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry, but I have to speak up and say this about petstore rats. 
I guess I got very lucky, but I got both my boys from a local petstore. They're both over 3 years old now and have never had any behavioral problems or health problems. Sometimes I think the petstore thing gets blown way out or proportion. I'm not saying everyone will get as lucky as me, but sometimes petstore are the only place to get rats.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

A.ngelF.eathers said:


> Sorry, but I have to speak up and say this about petstore rats.
> I guess I got very lucky, but I got both my boys from a local petstore. They're both over 3 years old now and have never had any behavioral problems or health problems. Sometimes I think the petstore thing gets blown way out or proportion. I'm not saying everyone will get as lucky as me, but sometimes petstore are the only place to get rats.


People's issues with pet store is far more than the rats, some rats from petstores are the sweetest things. It is that it supports mills, so each rat you buy at a petstore causes the mills to breed more mothers with back to back litters with no vet care, a tiny tub, etc until they are no longer useful. There are also other options. Rat trains happen all the time, my friend recently got rats from TX to FL, I work with MRR who has had rats go to PA, upstate NY, Michigan, etc, and they routinely serve all of new england and the NYC area. There are also frequetly rats in shelters, a quick petfinder search will show those. On top of that, there are always rehomes on craigslist.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

I was contemplating the pet store thing recently. Like Smesnya says, buying from one likely supports poor breeding practices and husbandry, having said that, pets shops and good care are not mutually exclusive, (apparently one near my place breeds quite healthy rats out the back). Given the freedom of choice I reckon the best bet is to research before you buy (or alternatively, rescue...the rat trains are an interesting thing too, I don't think they happen down under but people do send rats by freight sometimes).


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

A.ngelF.eathers said:


> Sorry, but I have to speak up and say this about petstore rats.
> I guess I got very lucky, but I got both my boys from a local petstore. They're both over 3 years old now and have never had any behavioral problems or health problems. Sometimes I think the petstore thing gets blown way out or proportion. I'm not saying everyone will get as lucky as me, but sometimes petstore are the only place to get rats.


Its not the petstore rats, its the practices as were mentioned by Smesyna. If you get a rehomed rat you are basically getting a pet store rat that really needs a home. Think of them like 2nd hand petstore rats LOLOL...but with no momma's being bred once 2 babies have sold at a petstore, to replace the stock in demand, etc. Rat Mills make me shudder.


----------

